# Help Sick Plants Newbie!!!!!!



## JuggaloKing69 (May 2, 2008)

Hey see my grow journal 4 my setup it's called My First Grow.
Alright heres my prob. i transplanted 2 plants that were working on their set of leaves wit 3 pedals. the tips are very slowly turning a light yellow (barely yellow) and curling twords stem i got 3 17W flourecent tube lights 1 inch away. theyre in soil from Wal Mart cheap bou 2$ when should I transplant others from seed starter kits? 
...................PLEASE HELP ME..................... JuggaloKing69


----------



## SativaWeed (May 2, 2008)

What kind of nutes are you feeding and how much? Yellowing can be a sign of nute hunger or ,conversly, too much nutes. Seeds started in seed trays or peat pellets can usually be transplanted in one week after germination. 4 inch containers can hold plants for 2 to 3 weeks before needing transplanted. Hope that helps. Grow on and be safe.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 2, 2008)

no nutes at all just water ?????????????


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

feed with a light dose of fish emoulsion or sprinkle some cow manure on top and water in.

read a grow guide in my sig and check the forum for info.

goodluck


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

I think 1" maybe a bit too close and they are getting heat stressed.  Just try and move the tubes up to about 3" away and see if there is any improvement.  Do you have a fan on your plants circulating the air?


----------



## Detox (May 3, 2008)

i just wanted to know is this forum dedicated to grow 
or can anything about it be disscused
oh and i just joined like 10 mins ago


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Do you have any pictures? That would help us to diagnose your problem more effectively. I would say that they are fine. They shouldn't need any nutes for the first couple weeks of growth. I start my seeds in dixie cups and transplant into larger containers after about two weeks. They are probably fine. Let us know if the yellowing continues to get worse. Make sure to read up. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 3, 2008)

thanks everyone i'll try to move the lights up, no pics until tomorrow. I was going to use a 5-5-1 fert. good idea????????? how would I put cfl's in there???????????? i have no light in the cabinet besides floro tubes. Please HELP


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Don't move the lights up too far. Those little 17 watters will not generate enough heat to do any damage. Anymore than 2" away, and u might aswell use a lighter to grow with.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 3, 2008)

ok the lights dont feel hot at all maybe stress from transplant? what set of leaves should they b on b4 i transplant from seed starter kits? 5-5-1 fert??????????????????????????


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2008)

Detox said:
			
		

> i just wanted to know is this forum dedicated to grow
> or can anything about it be disscused
> oh and i just joined like 10 mins ago


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html 
 .....


----------



## slowmo77 (May 3, 2008)

i keep mine in the peat pellets alone for a week then move to a 1 gallon. i stay in the 1 gallon for about a month then i go to a 3 gallon, and thats where it stays. I think everyone does it different. im pretty new to this so my advise is when you feel like they need to be transplanted wait a week. thats just me though. sometimes i can be impatient. as for cfls you can buy the silver reflectors for like 9 bucks at walmart then get a splitter same store makes one socket into two. and nutes i don't use anything on mine untill there about 6 weeks old just to be safe. i use peters 10-10-10 once a week at half strength. but thats just me... read read read read. thats the best advise i can give. the more you know the better your grow. read that somewhere. lol. good luck


----------



## SativaWeed (May 3, 2008)

Another way you can tell when transplanting is a must is when you can SEE roots sticking out the bottom of the peat pots/pellets or stray roots protruding from the weep hole in whatever container they're in. MJ doesn't like crowded roots nor does she deal well with rough transplanting, so the gentler the move the better and as FEW as possible. It won't hurt the plant to go right into whatever container you plan to finish it in from the container you sprouted it in. Some folks go large (3-5 gal) some like me keep it small (1 gal milk jugs), really depends on how tall you plan on letting yer girls get. Taller the plant the larger the bucket needs to be. You decide on how much veggie growth ya want to do before flowering and that decides yer pot size. Mine (about 4 weeks from harvest) aren't gettin over 2 1/2 to 3 feet max.
Hope that helps. Grow on and be safe.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 4, 2008)

ok bout to try and transplant another one. its starting it's 3rd set of real pot leaves. Its very healthy and the stem is preet darn thick at 4 in. Im using Expert Gardener Perfect Potting Soil Mix. Just checked on the 1 I transplanted (the one where I only got 1 root) and it's growing again. Report soon if I have more problems with this transplant


----------



## slowmo77 (May 4, 2008)

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 4, 2008)

does anyone know if Expert Gardener Perfect Mix Potting Soil is good to use??????????????? should I get blue 40W lights at Wal Mart  for 15 bucks?????????? red ones for flowering ???????????


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

a 40 watt cfl is not going to give you any type of respectable harvest, you need to get more light then that, but yes cool cfl's for veg and warm for flowering, but you should really consider a HPS


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 5, 2008)

The light is an actual blue light.in a small lamp you can hook up anywhere the bulb is colored blueand it says its for growing I was going to use 3 40W blue lights for veg and 3 40W red ones and what other cheap flourescent tubes for flowering ?????????


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 5, 2008)

oh i meant 3 40W blue lights and 3 17W flourescent tubes for veg and 3 40W red ones for flowering


----------



## SativaWeed (May 5, 2008)

You're actually better off NOT using the blues for veggie state, these are more for "houseplants" then what you need. Go with white for the veggie grow, it'll give you a better spectrum of light than the colored bulbs. really. Think of those blue lights as 'in-direct' sunlight (afrikan violets etc.)where you're looking for as much light as you can get! You'll be able to keep flo's right down on top of yer plants because there's virtually no heat...but... you should keep them about 2 inches away and get the highest watts you can. HPS would be better than flo's, but work with what you and yer wallet are comfortable with. Hope this helps. Grow on and be safe.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

Expert Gardener Perfect Mix Potting Soil ????????????????????????? good or bad ???????????????????????


----------

